# PMDD + Flourish + Flourish Excel



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

So far I have 2 liquid fertilizers, regular flourish and flourish excel. Would it be better if I get pmdd from greg watson, or should I get individual packs?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I would recommend the individual ferts. That way you can fine tune dosing of specific things if necessary.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

That was what I was thinking but I wasn't sure so I wanted to post and see what you guys would prefer. I am thinking about buying one of the hagen c02 unit systems off thatpetplace.com, would it be better to get it or to make DIY? I have made a diy co2 bottle twice and it seem to work although i'm not sure which one is better


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

diy is better, hagen just makes you waste more money.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I started out with the Hagen Ladder (but not the cannister). The ladder was o.k. hooked up to a DIy 2 litre bottle but I find wooden diffusers work much better. And they are cheap enough. (like $2.00 for 2)


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I would reccomend that you use all Flourish products instead of mixing them up.They are meant to work together as one.This is what i noticed with Seachem


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

agreeing with paul


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

So far I have 2 bottles of flourish line, excel and regular. But I would like to try some dry fertilizers from greg watson.

At the moment I use my filter as a diffuser, but after a couple weeks brown, fluffy stuff starts to form at the end of the tubing which looks really sick.

I want to get a bubble ladder, but i'm not sure if they work better.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

Imo there is nothing better than pressurized co2 down fall is the set up cost. Butt u get that back with easier to maintain and cheap to refill and more time concentraight on the important stuff.


----------

